# HR34 (Genie) recording duplicates on Series Recording



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

On Friday I set up our new HR34 to do a bunch of Series Recordings. I noticed on a show recording tonight that it recorded twice. Then I checked the "To Do List" and pretty much all of the upcoming NEW episodes are scheduled to be recorded twice. The funny thing is when I checked the "To Do List" throughout the weekend there weren't any duplicates. Also, a series show recorded on Friday night and did not record a duplicate.

Is this a bug in the HR34 or did I set up the series recording wrong?

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Do you have another DVR in your set up? If so, perhaps you are seeing another DVR's recording in your Whole Home list.

If not, are the shows that are recording on non- networks that air the program several times? If your recording defaults are not set to "first run", then every rebroadcast of the program will be recorded.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

My 34 which was installed last Wednesday is doing the same thing. Just last night it was set to do a series record ( first run only ) of Dexter on HBO. The new episode aired at 9pm but was also shown again at 11pm. The dvr recorded both. The info screen showed no info/details available but did show both with last night's original air date. 

I've seen it do this with one or two other series as well. If there is a rebroadcast of the new episode soon after the the first airing it doesn't seem to know that it has already recorded it. 

Maybe this diminishes over time. Hopefully!


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

Supramom2000 said:


> Do you have another DVR in your set up? If so, perhaps you are seeing another DVR's recording in your Whole Home list.
> 
> If not, are the shows that are recording on non- networks that air the program several times? If your recording defaults are not set to "first run", then every rebroadcast of the program will be recorded.


We have just the HR34 as our only DVR. The settings option is set to "first run" only. I think that 14 out of the 17 timers we have set are network shows.



pappasbike said:


> My 34 which was installed last Wednesday is doing the same thing. Just last night it was set to do a series record ( first run only ) of Dexter on HBO. The new episode aired at 9pm but was also shown again at 11pm. The dvr recorded both. The info screen showed no info/details available but did show both with last night's original air date.
> 
> I've seen it do this with one or two other series as well. If there is a rebroadcast of the new episode soon after the the first airing it doesn't seem to know that it has already recorded it.
> 
> Maybe this diminishes over time. Hopefully!


We're getting duplicate recordings are for the same show at the same time. So if the "first run" show is scheduled to record Monday at 9:00-10:00, it is recording it twice! I can half-way see it picking up a repeat showing the same night, if it is flagged "new" or "first run". I hope it gets better over time.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Dexter only records once for me on my HR34, the 9pm showing on Sundays. 

It's quite possible that your HR34's, being new, haven't fully processed the guide data yet. I see this sometimes when I do a double reset, which wipes out the guide data, and the HR34 will set everything for that show to record. Once it fully processes the data however the duplicates are removed from the todo list.


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

pappasbike said:


> My 34 which was installed last Wednesday is doing the same thing. Just last night it was set to do a series record ( first run only ) of Dexter on HBO. The new episode aired at 9pm but was also shown again at 11pm. The dvr recorded both. The info screen showed no info/details available but did show both with last night's original air date.
> 
> I've seen it do this with one or two other series as well. If there is a rebroadcast of the new episode soon after the the first airing it doesn't seem to know that it has already recorded it.
> 
> Maybe this diminishes over time. Hopefully!


If you're recording Dexter off of HBO, then your system has bigger problems than initially reported. 

Just kidding. Of course you meant Showtime.

It does seem to take a few days for a new HR34 to gets its bearings. And newly-set series passes seem to take a few hours to figure out what they're doing and what airings to record. How long had your pass for Dexter been established in the HR34 prior to last night's episode?


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

You're right about Showtime. The Dexter link was set up last Wednesday when the receiver was installed. I only have a few of my series set up as yet since many are off the air for the holidays. I've noticed in the to do list a couple of the series set to record several of the same episodes and I 
manually removed a couple of the duplicates. But since then I've thought to just let it go and see if the device eventually figures it out.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Make sure that not only your recording defaults are set to first run, but also within each series link itself. Go into each series link's menu and double check that it is set to first run there as well.

I found once that my defaults were set to first run, but somehow the first group of series links I set up were recording "both".

But if yours are recording 2 at the same time, I would do a menu reset first and then see if it gets any better.


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> Dexter only records once for me on my HR34, the 9pm showing on Sundays.
> 
> It's quite possible that your HR34's, being new, haven't fully processed the guide data yet. I see this sometimes when I do a double reset, which wipes out the guide data, and the HR34 will set everything for that show to record. Once it fully processes the data however the duplicates are removed from the todo list.


I'm going under the assumption that the HR34 will straighten itself out over the next 2-3 days. My called me at work today to ask about the duplicate recordings.



TMan said:


> If you're recording Dexter off of HBO, then your system has bigger problems than initially reported.
> 
> Just kidding. Of course you meant Showtime.
> 
> It does seem to take a few days for a new HR34 to gets its bearings. And newly-set series passes seem to take a few hours to figure out what they're doing and what airings to record. How long had your pass for Dexter been established in the HR34 prior to last night's episode?


It seems that we'll (me and pappasbike) both need to let our HR34s settle in.



pappasbike said:


> You're right about Showtime. The Dexter link was set up last Wednesday when the receiver was installed. I only have a few of my series set up as yet since many are off the air for the holidays. I've noticed in the to do list a couple of the series set to record several of the same episodes and I
> manually removed a couple of the duplicates. But since then I've thought to just let it go and see if the device eventually figures it out.


So manually removing the duplicates in the "To Do List" didn't break anything?



Supramom2000 said:


> Make sure that not only your recording defaults are set to first run, but also within each series link itself. Go into each series link's menu and double check that it is set to first run there as well.
> 
> I found once that my defaults were set to first run, but somehow the first group of series links I set up were recording "both".
> 
> But if yours are recording 2 at the same time, I would do a menu reset first and then see if it gets any better.


Yep, I have both the "defaults" and "series" settings set to record "first run" only. How do you perform a menu reset? I'm probably going to let the HR34 try and fixed itself over the next 2-3 days.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Manually deleting a duplicate recording from the To Do list didn't affect anything. But there were several so I got tired of going through them and just decided to let things run to see if it corrects itself later on.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Go to "Menu", "Settings & Help", "Settings", "Reset".

Follow the on-screen directions. Do NOT be recording something at the time of the reset.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Same issue with me and if you delete one recording it seems they both disappear. It has to be a bug of some kind mine is about a month old now


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

It's also a nice touch how the HR34, when you're cancelling a future recording, asks if you want to delete the "partial" recording. Um, there is no partial recording to delete! It hasn't happened yet! That always makes me feel like I'm somehow deleting an existing recording.

I wish it had a trash folder like a TiVo does. I have rescued accidental deletions from there more than once.


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

pappasbike said:


> Manually deleting a duplicate recording from the To Do list didn't affect anything. But there were several so I got tired of going through them and just decided to let things run to see if it corrects itself later on.


That sounds OK but then the post below is troubling.



Steve Robertson said:


> Same issue with me and if you delete one recording it seems they both disappear. It has to be a bug of some kind mine is about a month old now


That doesn't sound too good. I hope D* is aware of this and is working on it.



TMan said:


> It's also a nice touch how the HR34, when you're cancelling a future recording, asks if you want to delete the "partial" recording. Um, there is no partial recording to delete! It hasn't happened yet! That always makes me feel like I'm somehow deleting an existing recording.
> 
> I wish it had a trash folder like a TiVo does. I have rescued accidental deletions from there more than once.


I've noticed that message too and it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

Does anyone know if the HR34 is recording the same thing twice if it is actually tying up two tuners at once? We'll be in bad shape when we're trying to record 2 or 3 legitimate shows at once.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

JonBlack said:


> Does anyone know if the HR34 is recording the same thing twice if it is actually tying up two tuners at once? We'll be in bad shape when we're trying to record 2 or 3 legitimate shows at once.


I doubt it.

But did you do the menu reset? Try it just before bedtime if nothing is on the To Do List for the next 15 minutes.

I'd delete obvious dups from the To Do List, also. I did so a while ago, (both suggestions) and no problems since.


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

Supramom2000 said:


> Go to "Menu", "Settings & Help", "Settings", "Reset".
> 
> Follow the on-screen directions. Do NOT be recording something at the time of the reset.


Thanks, I gave it a shot.



Steve Robertson said:


> Same issue with me and if you delete one recording it seems they both disappear. It has to be a bug of some kind mine is about a month old now


For me, it deleted one recording and not the other one.



Laxguy said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> But did you do the menu reset? Try it just before bedtime if nothing is on the To Do List for the next 15 minutes.
> 
> I'd delete obvious dups from the To Do List, also. I did so a while ago, (both suggestions) and no problems since.


I performed the menu reset last night. It didn't fix the existing scheduled duplicate recordings but we'll see if new ones added are duplicated.


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

The duplicate recordings are scheduling for "series" recordings. I have about four recordings set up later in the week that are one-timers and they are not duplicating. At least not yet.


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

Last night I deleted the duplicate recordings and the "rebooted" the HR34.

Today I set up a new timer and so far, so good.


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

After four days, everything seems OK.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Good to hear, Jon. It's been my experience, too.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Glad to hear it Jon!


----------

